# Excel



## Destiny1985 (15. Dez 2005)

absolut off-topic, daher hier in der plauderecke

hab ne excel-tabelle, in der ich nebeneinander 3 zahlen stehen hab, vorstellen kann man sich das wie folgt

......a........b........c
1....17......0........0
2....45......0........0        
3....23......0........0


Die Tabelle soll wie folgt funktionieren:

wenn ich in spalte c eine zahl eintrage, soll er den wert aus spalte a in spalte b schreiben und zu dem wert in spalte a
den eingegebenen wert aus c addieren ....

......a........b........c
1....22......17.......5
2....65......45.......20        
3....31......23........8


Hab mir gedacht ich frage ab ob c > 0 ist, aber er soll das ganze ja nur einmal machen, zudem er dann zb auch das problem eines zirkelbezugs hat ...

man könnte ja zb ein anderes feld als zwischenspeicher für einen wert benutzen oder so   ???:L 

hab null plan von excel, kann mir wer bei der lösung helfen? wenns nicht anders geht, ist auch vba-code ok .... obwohl ich es lieber mit excel-eigenen funktionen realisiert hätte....


mfg

_[Edit by Beni: Ab in "Programmieren Allgemein"]_


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

Wo kommen denn die Zahlen aus Spalte a her ?

Problem ist: Du kannst entweder eine Zahl oder eine Formel eintragen...


----------



## Destiny1985 (15. Dez 2005)

hm, hab da jetzt für alle zeilen einen "startwert" sozusagen .....


----------



## Destiny1985 (15. Dez 2005)

um mal genau zu beschreiben worum es geht

http://punkte.moa-guild.net

Diese Seite ist mit Excel erstellt und dann im html-Format gespeichert. Dort werden die Punkte meiner Gilde verwaltet. Wenn ich jetzt aber den leuten Punkte addieren will, muss ich die Zahlen alle manuell eingeben in die Excel-Felder, was mitunter ziemlich Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Ich würde das ganze gerne etwas automatisieren.

Vllt ist Excel der falsche Ansatz? 

Ich will auf jeden Fall eine html-Seite haben, die der jetzigen ähnlich ist, und die es fertigbringt alleine zu rechnen!


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

Der Link hilft mir trotzdem nicht das Problem zu verstehen... welche Spalten sind gegeben ? Welche sind zu berechnen ?

Ich denke mal, das Einfügen einer "Hilfstabelle" löst dein Problem...


----------



## Dukel (16. Dez 2005)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> um mal genau zu beschreiben worum es geht
> 
> http://punkte.moa-guild.net
> 
> ...



Das ganze wäre einfacher mit einer Datenbank und einer Serverseitgen Sprache.


----------



## Destiny1985 (16. Dez 2005)

Die Tabelle oben ist nicht die Vorlage, wollte nur zeigen um was es sich eigentlich handelt ....

also, nachfolgendes is klar ? 3 zeilen und 3 spalten wo werte drinstehen

......a........b........c 
1....17......0........0 
2....45......0........0 
3....23......0........0

wir geben in spalte 3 werte ein, als resultat daraus soll der inhalt von spalte a ind spalte b kopiert werden und der wert in a um den wert in c erhöht werden

......a........b........c 
1....22......17.......5 
2....65......45.......20 
3....31......23........8


----------

